# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  نقاش حول شركة IC MARKET  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## aliald

السلام عليكم  
ماهو رايكم حول  شركة  IC MARKET 
هاذا وهي تتفاخر بوصولها لحجم تداول 313 مليار دولار  
لو التف عليها صانع سوق وضرب بلمليارات  هل راح ياخذ ارباحه ؟

----------


## mohammedgaber

لم اسمع من قبل عن شكاوى تخص الشركة 
تم إنشائها منذ ما يقارب 7 سنوات وحتى الان بدون شكاوى او شبهات وكذلك تصل نسبة الامان 90 في المائة  
على المستوى العربي لم اسمع عن تجربة من الأصدقاء او أعضاء منتديات عربية مع الشركة  
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## hema007

شركة كويسة بس مش جربتها قبل كدة بصراحة  
حسب الأراء المنتشرة فهي بشكل عام كويسة بس الدعم سيء بها .

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> هاذا وهي تتفاخر بوصولها لحجم تداول 313 مليار دولار

 عاقل يسمع مجنون يصدق
اذا فعلا هذا مكتوب في موقعهم فهي حتما شركة نصابة اواندا على جلالة قدرها لا اعتقد تصل الى هذا الرقم.

----------


## mohammedgaber

> عاقل يسمع مجنون يصدق
> اذا فعلا هذا مكتوب في موقعهم فهي حتما شركة نصابة اواندا على جلالة قدرها لا اعتقد تصل الى هذا الرقم.

 والقيمة السوقية لموقعهم 90 الف دولار  
بالتاكيد رقم حجم التداولات مبالغ فيه وهو عادة شركات الوساطة

----------


## forex9

> السلام عليكم  
> ماهو رايكم حول  شركة  IC MARKET 
> هاذا وهي تتفاخر بوصولها لحجم تداول 313 مليار دولار  
> لو التف عليها صانع سوق وضرب بلمليارات  هل راح ياخذ ارباحه ؟

 وعليكم السلام
لو ربع مليار دولار لاتصدق .

----------


## ahmedpro20

السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام شركة IC Markets ممتازة و موثوقة تأسست في سيدني عام 2007 وتعمل على الانترنت منذ 10 سنوات بدون اي مشكل 
من الاشياء المميزة في هده شركة انها تتعامل مع بنك paypal في السحب و الايداع منذ 10سنوات بدون اي مشكلة 
وهده ميزة رائعة تحسب لها وكما يعلم الجميع ان معظم شركات الفوركس تخشى تعامل مع بنك paypal و ما ادرك ما بنك بنك paypal 
لان اي شركة تتعامل مع paypal و تحاول النصب او بمجرد عدة شكاوى من العملاء ضد شركة الى paypal سيقوم paypal بالتجميد كل الاموال شركة الموجودة 
في محفظته لمدة 6 اشهر وهدا سيكون سبب في افلاس شركة. 
المهم اخواني انا شخصيا اتعامل مع شركة مند سنتين ولم تحصل لي معها اي مشكلة
اللي يعجبني في هده شركة انها توفر حساب ECN حقيقي و اسحب ارباحي عن طريق paypal بكل امان
وايضا الدعم عندها ممتاز جدا 
و اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## aliald

> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الكرام شركة IC Markets ممتازة و موثوقة تأسست في سيدني عام 2007 وتعمل على الانترنت منذ 10 سنوات بدون اي مشكل 
> من الاشياء المميزة في هده شركة انها تتعامل مع بنك paypal في السحب و الايداع منذ 10سنوات بدون اي مشكلة 
> وهده ميزة رائعة تحسب لها وكما يعلم الجميع ان معظم شركات الفوركس تخشى تعامل مع بنك paypal و ما ادرك ما بنك بنك paypal 
> لان اي شركة تتعامل مع paypal و تحاول النصب او بمجرد عدة شكاوى من العملاء ضد شركة الى paypal سيقوم paypal بالتجميد كل الاموال شركة الموجودة 
> في محفظته لمدة 6 اشهر وهدا سيكون سبب في افلاس شركة. 
> المهم اخواني انا شخصيا اتعامل مع شركة مند سنتين ولم تحصل لي معها اي مشكلة
> اللي يعجبني في هده شركة انها توفر حساب ECN حقيقي و اسحب ارباحي عن طريق paypal بكل امان
> وايضا الدعم عندها ممتاز جدا 
> و اتمنى لكم التوفيق

 المشكلة الان مو في الدفع البسيط او الدعم 
هاذي كل الشركات بتكون الافضل فيها بلاخص في المبالغ البسيطة من 10.000 وانت نازل لاكن عن كلامهم في 313 مليار دولار ؟؟؟؟ 
لو ربحة  مليار هل بيدفعونها لي    
هاذي الرسالة جتني منهم عن حسابات الECN
 شوف الخيار الى محدد عليه ماذا يعنى هل العمليات وسحب الارباح يكون من بنك استرالي ؟؟ 
NAB BANK  https://www.nab.com.au/ 
هل راح يعطوني المليار  :016:

----------


## Lion

> هل راح يعطوني المليار

 خف علينا ياجورج سوروس !  :Yikes3:

----------


## ahmedpro20

> المشكلة الان مو في الدفع البسيط او الدعم 
> هاذي كل الشركات بتكون الافضل فيها بلاخص في المبالغ البسيطة من 10.000 وانت نازل لاكن عن كلامهم في 313 مليار دولار ؟؟؟؟ 
> لو ربحة  مليار هل بيدفعونها لي    
> هاذي الرسالة جتني منهم عن حسابات الECN
>  شوف الخيار الى محدد عليه ماذا يعنى هل العمليات وسحب الارباح يكون من بنك استرالي ؟؟ 
> NAB BANK  https://www.nab.com.au/ 
> هل راح يعطوني المليار

 اخي سؤالك ليس في محله
انت اصلا لو تريد استثمار و السحب مبالغ ضخمة روح للبنوك مباشرة بلاش تسثمر في شركة الوساطة.
اما عن السحب في شركة IC Markets فانا اسحب اموالي من شركة مباشرة
اما عن البنك الاسترالي ANB العملاق فهو يدعم شركة IC Markets

----------


## ahmedpro20

> خف علينا ياجورج سوروس !

 احنا نريد كسب 500 دولار في شهر بس و الاخ aliald يسال عن مليار ههههههههههههه

----------


## aliald

> خف علينا ياجورج سوروس !

 هههههههههههه 
مجرد نقاش يارجل

----------


## aliald

> اخي سؤالك ليس في محله
> انت اصلا لو تريد استثمار و السحب مبالغ ضخمة روح للبنوك مباشرة بلاش تسثمر في شركة الوساطة.
> اما عن السحب في شركة IC Markets فانا اسحب اموالي من شركة مباشرة
> اما عن البنك الاسترالي ANB العملاق فهو يدعم شركة IC Markets

 طيب يا اخي البنوك ماتوفر مواصفات زي الشركات من السبريد القليل والرافعة  واهم حاجة ماعندهم ميتاتريدر 4

----------


## ahmedpro20

> طيب يا اخي البنوك ماتوفر مواصفات زي الشركات من السبريد القليل والرافعة  واهم حاجة ماعندهم ميتاتريدر 4

 اخي يوجد بنك سويسري عملاق اسمه Swissqoute Bank يوفر ميتاتريدر4 و ايضا حساب اسلامي و كل حاجة فيه ممتازة بس اقل ايداع فيه 5000 دولار 
وربنا يسهل عليك اخي و على الجميع

----------


## aliald

> اخي يوجد بنك سويسري عملاق اسمه Swissqoute Bank يوفر ميتاتريدر4 و ايضا حساب اسلامي و كل حاجة فيه ممتازة بس اقل ايداع فيه 5000 دولار 
> وربنا يسهل عليك اخي و على الجميع

 
هل هاذا البنك يسمح بصفقات الهيدج 3 نقاط ربح وهاكذا ؟؟ لاني مااتوقع يسمح بهاذا الشي وهاذا عيب موجود في البنوك  ومو موجود في الشركات

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> هل هاذا البنك يسمح بصفقات الهيدج 3 نقاط ربح وهاكذا ؟؟ لاني مااتوقع يسمح بهاذا الشي وهاذا عيب موجود في البنوك  ومو موجود في الشركات

 البنك العربي السعودي يسمح

----------


## aliald

> البنك العربي السعودي يسمح

  البنك العربي مافيه ميتاتريدر 4  :Asvc:

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> البنك العربي مافيه ميتاتريدر 4

 كل البنوك  :Regular Smile:  ماعندهم تريدر

----------


## aliald

> كل البنوك  ماعندهم تريدر

 لا بنك swissquote يسمح ب 4 و 5

----------


## ahmedpro20

> هل هاذا البنك يسمح بصفقات الهيدج 3 نقاط ربح وهاكذا ؟؟ لاني مااتوقع يسمح بهاذا الشي وهاذا عيب موجود في البنوك  ومو موجود في الشركات

 اخي انتظر رد صديق اللي يتعامل مع البنك و لما يرد علي راح اقول لك الاجابة فيما يخص استفسارك ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو راجي

> البنك العربي السعودي يسمح

 شو البنك العربي السعودي و شو بيعطي رافعه و كيف ممكن اتواصل معه

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> لا بنك swissquote يسمح ب 4 و 5

 نعيد - كل البنوك ماعندهم ميتا تريدر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

> شو البنك العربي السعودي و شو بيعطي رافعه و كيف ممكن اتواصل معه

 موقعهم
انت من الاردن؟؟
اصل هذا البنك لديكم؟؟
التواصل معهم كأنك في حفلة تنكرية!! ولا اعلم لماذا؟ https://anb.com.sa/ 
وحتى الوصول لصفحة فوركس في موقعهم مهمة شاقة!

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

فيه شي غلط--امرهم مريب

----------


## ahmedpro20

> نعيد - كل البنوك ماعندهم ميتا تريدر

 اخي محمد بنك Swissquote السويسري يوفر منصة ميتا تريدر 
انا حاليا عندي ميتا تريدر4 حساب ديمو الخاص بهم

----------


## ahmedpro20

> هل هاذا البنك يسمح بصفقات الهيدج 3 نقاط ربح وهاكذا ؟؟ لاني مااتوقع يسمح بهاذا الشي وهاذا عيب موجود في البنوك  ومو موجود في الشركات

 نعم اخي البنك Swissqoute يسمح بالهيدج و سكالبينج و ايضا يسمح بالاكسبيرتات
والرافعة المالية 1.500

----------


## hama1357

بس سمعت ان ياخذون عموله على البيع و الشراء الا اذا المبلغ اكثر من 25000 دولار

----------


## rapiallah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ممكن يا شباب من عنده خبرة 
يدلنا على شركة موثوق بها ومجربة 
والشركة توفر حساب ECN حقيقي ويكون السبريد ثابت ومنخفض لا يتجاوز 5 نقاط
شركة أو أكثر
وفقكم الله

----------


## yamin2000

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ممكن يا شباب من عنده خبرة 
> يدلنا على شركة موثوق بها ومجربة 
> والشركة توفر حساب ECN حقيقي ويكون السبريد ثابت ومنخفض لا يتجاوز 5 نقاط
> شركة أو أكثر
> وفقكم الله

 الشركة دي جيدة

----------


## saidsweety

سويس كوت سبرد علي اليورو دولار 1.4 نقطة 
دوكاس كوبي علي اليورو دولار 0.8 كومشن + 0.4 سبرد =1.2 نقطة 
 اي سي ماركت علي اليورو دولار 0.7 كومشن + 0.2 سبرد =0.9 نقطة 
اي سي ماركت افضل ما شوفت في السوق الان , لو حد يعرف شركة كومشن اقل و  موثوقة يقولنا

----------


## ahmedpro20

> سويس كوت سبرد علي اليورو دولار 1.4 نقطة 
> دوكاس كوبي علي اليورو دولار 0.8 كومشن + 0.4 سبرد =1.2 نقطة 
>  اي سي ماركت علي اليورو دولار 0.7 كومشن + 0.2 سبرد =0.9 نقطة 
> اي سي ماركت افضل ما شوفت في السوق الان , لو حد يعرف شركة كومشن اقل و  موثوقة يقولنا

 السلام عليكم
اعتقد اخي انه لا  يوجد حتى الان في السوق افضل من شركة IC Markets من حيت انخفاض سبريد و العمولة

----------


## yamin2000

> سويس كوت سبرد علي اليورو دولار 1.4 نقطة 
> دوكاس كوبي علي اليورو دولار 0.8 كومشن + 0.4 سبرد =1.2 نقطة 
>  اي سي ماركت علي اليورو دولار 0.7 كومشن + 0.2 سبرد =0.9 نقطة 
> اي سي ماركت افضل ما شوفت في السوق الان , لو حد يعرف شركة كومشن اقل و  موثوقة يقولنا

 jmfinancialkw.com/Live-Account-Registration
 قوية لكن الكوميشن 1.10  $   اذا مبلغك جامد اتوقع jmfinancialkw افضل
ما جربت السحب فيها لانة حسابي اتمرجن بخطا مني

----------


## ahmedpro20

> jmfinancialkw.com/Live-Account-Registration
>  قوية لكن الكوميشن 1.10  $   اذا مبلغك جامد اتوقع jmfinancialkw افضل
> ما جربت السحب فيها لانة حسابي اتمرجن بخطا مني

 نعم اخي شركة jmf الكويتية عمولتها مرتفعة كيثير وكمان ما فيها ميزة السحب عن طريق بنك paypal

----------


## saidsweety

شكرا لردودكم اخواني  
اي سي ماركتس بتتيح السحب و الايداع علي البايبال

----------


## ahmedpro20

> شكرا لردودكم اخواني  
> اي سي ماركتس بتتيح السحب و الايداع علي البايبال

 نعم اخي هده من بين نقاط قوة شركة IC Markets
ليس بالامر الهيّن ان تتعامل شركة فوركس مع بنك البايبال لمدة عشرة سنوات

----------


## khloood

شركة معقولة  متوسطة يعنى

----------


## saidsweety

> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الكرام شركة IC Markets ممتازة و موثوقة تأسست في سيدني عام 2007 وتعمل على الانترنت منذ 10 سنوات بدون اي مشكل 
> من الاشياء المميزة في هده شركة انها تتعامل مع بنك paypal في السحب و الايداع منذ 10سنوات بدون اي مشكلة 
> وهده ميزة رائعة تحسب لها وكما يعلم الجميع ان معظم شركات الفوركس تخشى تعامل مع بنك paypal و ما ادرك ما بنك بنك paypal 
> لان اي شركة تتعامل مع paypal و تحاول النصب او بمجرد عدة شكاوى من العملاء ضد شركة الى paypal سيقوم paypal بالتجميد كل الاموال شركة الموجودة 
> في محفظته لمدة 6 اشهر وهدا سيكون سبب في افلاس شركة. 
> المهم اخواني انا شخصيا اتعامل مع شركة مند سنتين ولم تحصل لي معها اي مشكلة
> اللي يعجبني في هده شركة انها توفر حساب ECN حقيقي و اسحب ارباحي عن طريق paypal بكل امان
> وايضا الدعم عندها ممتاز جدا 
> و اتمنى لكم التوفيق

 افضل تعليق فعلا

----------


## lifadl

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي حساب في وررلد وايد ماركت وانقطعت عن التداول والعمل مدة كبيرة جدا بسبب ظروف خاصة ... لما رجعت من ثلاثة أسابيع شفت المشاكل ال على الشركة
 عملت طلب سحب للفلوس وحتى الآن ما رجعت 
إل عندو خبرة كيف أرجع فلوسي ؟  يساعدني بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أحمد_الصالح

> السلام عليكم
> اخواني الكرام شركة IC Markets ممتازة و موثوقة تأسست في سيدني عام 2007 وتعمل على الانترنت منذ 10 سنوات بدون اي مشكل 
> من الاشياء المميزة في هده شركة انها تتعامل مع بنك paypal في السحب و الايداع منذ 10سنوات بدون اي مشكلة 
> وهده ميزة رائعة تحسب لها وكما يعلم الجميع ان معظم شركات الفوركس تخشى تعامل مع بنك paypal و ما ادرك ما بنك بنك paypal 
> لان اي شركة تتعامل مع paypal و تحاول النصب او بمجرد عدة شكاوى من العملاء ضد شركة الى paypal سيقوم paypal بالتجميد كل الاموال شركة الموجودة 
> في محفظته لمدة 6 اشهر وهدا سيكون سبب في افلاس شركة. 
> المهم اخواني انا شخصيا اتعامل مع شركة مند سنتين ولم تحصل لي معها اي مشكلة
> اللي يعجبني في هده شركة انها توفر حساب ECN حقيقي و اسحب ارباحي عن طريق paypal بكل امان
> وايضا الدعم عندها ممتاز جدا 
> و اتمنى لكم التوفيق

 تحياتي أخي ، وما المميز بتعامل الشركة مع بنك بايبال ؟  
الزبدة لأن لا أتدرج معك بالأسئلة كثيراً ، أرغب بتغيير الشركة التي أتعامل معها ، وأبحث عن شركة توفر حساب بسبريد منخفض ، واسلوب سحب مرن 
كبطاقة السحب مثلاً ، مليت قدم طلب واستنى و مماطلة وغيره من اساءات مهنية غير مقبولة

----------


## yamin2000

> تحياتي أخي ، وما المميز بتعامل الشركة مع بنك بايبال ؟  
> الزبدة لأن لا أتدرج معك بالأسئلة كثيراً ، أرغب بتغيير الشركة التي أتعامل معها ، وأبحث عن شركة توفر حساب بسبريد منخفض ، واسلوب سحب مرن 
> كبطاقة السحب مثلاً ، مليت قدم طلب واستنى و مماطلة وغيره من اساءات مهنية غير مقبولة

 الشركة جيدة معها الان ولايوجد مشاكل

----------


## أحمد_الصالح

> الشركة جيدة معها الان ولايوجد مشاكل

 أشكرك بارك الله فيك ، أخي أجبني بما انك معهم ، شو المميز بتعامل الشركة مع باي بال ، وهل بنك بي بال بيعطي بطاقات مدى الحياة 
بقصد كيف بتكون آلية السحب ، لأني صدقاً مليت من الوسيط اللي معاه ولازم أغير بأسرع وقت

----------


## ahmedpro20

> تحياتي أخي ، وما المميز بتعامل الشركة مع بنك بايبال ؟  
> الزبدة لأن لا أتدرج معك بالأسئلة كثيراً ، أرغب بتغيير الشركة التي أتعامل معها ، وأبحث عن شركة توفر حساب بسبريد منخفض ، واسلوب سحب مرن 
> كبطاقة السحب مثلاً ، مليت قدم طلب واستنى و مماطلة وغيره من اساءات مهنية غير مقبولة

 اهلا بك اخي احمد
نعم شركة  IC Markets توفر كل هده الامور الجيدة من حيت سبريد منخفض وايضا العمولة منخفضة وغير ذلك 
اما فيما يخص ميزة paypal في شركة فهي ميزة عظيمة جدا لان يمكنك السحب اموالك عن طريق باي بال في غضون 24 ساعة فقط 
وكمان حاجة ثانية ان اي شركة تتعامل بنك باي بال مدة طويل زاي شركة  IC Markets فهدا يعني ان هده شركة موثوقة ومستقرة 
لان كما قلت سابقا بمجرد ان يشم بنك paypal رائحة النصب في اي شركة سيقوم بالتجميد كل اموال شركة الموجودة عنده لمدة لا تقل عن 6 اشهرعشان يتم التحقق معها 
ولهدا السبب تخشى 98% من شركة الفوركس التعامل مع بنك باي بال. 
اما بالنسبة للبطاقة باي بال فهو لا يعطي البطاقات الا لسكان الولا يات الامريكية اما باقي سكان العالم يمكنهم فقط السحب والايداع من خلال الفيزا الخاصة بهم
او من خلال الحساب البنكي

----------


## جون_ايف

مرحبا للجميع

----------


## أحمد_الصالح

> اهلا بك اخي احمد
> نعم شركة  IC Markets توفر كل هده الامور الجيدة من حيت سبريد منخفض وايضا العمولة منخفضة وغير ذلك 
> اما فيما يخص ميزة paypal في شركة فهي ميزة عظيمة جدا لان يمكنك السحب اموالك عن طريق باي بال في غضون 24 ساعة فقط 
> وكمان حاجة ثانية ان اي شركة تتعامل بنك باي بال مدة طويل زاي شركة  IC Markets فهدا يعني ان هده شركة موثوقة ومستقرة 
> لان كما قلت سابقا بمجرد ان يشم بنك paypal رائحة النصب في اي شركة سيقوم بالتجميد كل اموال شركة الموجودة عنده لمدة لا تقل عن 6 اشهرعشان يتم التحقق معها 
> ولهدا السبب تخشى 98% من شركة الفوركس التعامل مع بنك باي بال. 
> اما بالنسبة للبطاقة باي بال فهو لا يعطي البطاقات الا لسكان الولا يات الامريكية اما باقي سكان العالم يمكنهم فقط السحب والايداع من خلال الفيزا الخاصة بهم
> او من خلال الحساب البنكي

 أي أن الشركة لا تمنح بطاقات للسحب ، وبطاقات باي بال غير متوفر السحب عليها بالنسبة للعرب ! 
أي أنها بالنسبة لي كمثيلاتها لم تحل أي مشكلة ، مشكلتي مع الفيزا في بلدي هي الحسابات البنكية ، وهذه المشكلة ليس لها حل سوى بطاقات فيزا المدفوعة مسبقاً 
المشكلة أن الفيزا المدفوعة مسبقاً تسطيع التحويل منها ، لكن لا تستطيع استقبال أموال عليها ، اضافةً الى أنها لديها مدة صلاحية معينة ، فبالتالي حتى لو كان يستطيع العميل 
السحب عليها ، فأعتقد انه بعد سنتين لن يستطيع السحب مجدداً لأن الشركات تعتمد تحويل الأرباح فقط للحساب الذي أودع منه العميل أول مرة .

----------


## ahmedpro20

مرحبا اخي احمد الصالح
عموما اخي مشكلتك تكمن في سياسة البنوك الارضية في بلدك الاردن. 
انصحك بالبنك paysera  فهو يوفر رقم IBAN والبطاقة فيزا 
هدا البنك الرائع يوجد مقره في دولة ليتوانيا فهو بنك ارضي وفي نفس الوقت بنك الكتروني 
قم بالتسجيل فيه ثم قم بالتفعيل حسابك بالبطاقة تعريف الهوية او ب جواز السفر 
ثم اطلب البطاقة فيزا اعتقد ثمنها حاليا 30 دولار و مدة صلاحية هده البطاقة 4 سنوات 
وبعدما تحصل على الفيزا قم بالربطها مع paypal وبالتالي يمكنك السحب عليها وايضا الايداع منها 
واتمنى لك التوفيق اخي احمد

----------


## starforex

على فكرة فى شركات بتوفر كارت لسحب الارباح والبعد عن معاناة السحب والايداع

----------


## ahmedpro20

> على فكرة فى شركات بتوفر كارت لسحب الارباح والبعد عن معاناة السحب والايداع

 اخي starforex ماهي شركات الفوركس اللي توفر كارت لسحب ??
انا على حد علمي شركة xm هي اللي توفر كارت لسحب لكن شركة دي ماركيت ميكر محضة

----------


## starforex

> اخي starforex ماهي شركات الفوركس اللي توفر كارت لسحب ??
> انا على حد علمي شركة xm هي اللي توفر كارت لسحب لكن شركة دي ماركيت ميكر محضة

 جربت xm وتركتها من فترة تقريبا اكتر من سنة حاليا مع fxdd وبتوفر كارت سحب

----------


## ahmedpro20

> جربت xm وتركتها من فترة تقريبا اكتر من سنة حاليا مع fxdd وبتوفر كارت سحب

 شكرا لك اخي starforex على الاجابة
لكن اخي شركة fxdd ايضا هي ماركيت ميكر محضة
جربوها بعض الاصدقاء بتوقف المنصة قبل الاخبار وكمان شركة تدعي ان مقرها في والولايات المتحدة الامريكية
لكن مقرها الحقيقي في مالطا وترخيصها ايضا في مالطا

----------


## أحمد_الصالح

> مرحبا اخي احمد الصالح
> عموما اخي مشكلتك تكمن في سياسة البنوك الارضية في بلدك الاردن. 
> انصحك بالبنك paysera  فهو يوفر رقم IBAN والبطاقة فيزا 
> هدا البنك الرائع يوجد مقره في دولة ليتوانيا فهو بنك ارضي وفي نفس الوقت بنك الكتروني 
> قم بالتسجيل فيه ثم قم بالتفعيل حسابك بالبطاقة تعريف الهوية او ب جواز السفر 
> ثم اطلب البطاقة فيزا اعتقد ثمنها حاليا 30 دولار و مدة صلاحية هده البطاقة 4 سنوات 
> وبعدما تحصل على الفيزا قم بالربطها مع paypal وبالتالي يمكنك السحب عليها وايضا الايداع منها 
> واتمنى لك التوفيق اخي احمد

 شكراً لك أخي وشكراً على ارسال رسالة خاصة تبلغني بها أنّك وجدت حلاً لمشكلتي التي تكمن بالفعل في سياسة البنوك في الأردن  
وبالفعل حل جيد جداً ، وسأسعى لفعله بمشيئة الله  
أما بخصوص الشركة فالشركة ترخيصها متوسط ، فهي مرخصة فقط من الهيئة الرقابية الإسترالية  
الدعم باللغة العربية أقل من المتوسط  
وأيضاً سُجلَ تحذير بموقع فوركس آرمي بشهر شباط 2015 فحواه أنه تم ضبط الكثير من التقييمات المزورة
التي بالطبع تصب في صالح الشركة  
بشكل عام الشركة جيدة ولكن يمكن التعامل مع شركة أفضل 
وبكل الأحوال مهما كانت ستبقى أفضل من محل البقالة الذي أتعامل معه كبروكر  
مجدداً أشكرك جزيلاً

----------


## ahmedpro20

> شكراً لك أخي وشكراً على ارسال رسالة خاصة تبلغني بها أنّك وجدت حلاً لمشكلتي التي تكمن بالفعل في سياسة البنوك في الأردن  
> وبالفعل حل جيد جداً ، وسأسعى لفعله بمشيئة الله  
> أما بخصوص الشركة فالشركة ترخيصها متوسط ، فهي مرخصة فقط من الهيئة الرقابية الإسترالية  
> الدعم باللغة العربية أقل من المتوسط  
> وأيضاً سُجلَ تحذير بموقع فوركس آرمي بشهر شباط 2015 فحواه أنه تم ضبط الكثير من التقييمات المزورة
> التي بالطبع تصب في صالح الشركة  
> بشكل عام الشركة جيدة ولكن يمكن التعامل مع شركة أفضل 
> وبكل الأحوال مهما كانت ستبقى أفضل من محل البقالة الذي أتعامل معه كبروكر  
> مجدداً أشكرك جزيلاً

 العفو اخي احمد 
نحن هنا لنساعد بعضنا البعض
فيما يخص ترخيص شركة IC Markets والله اخي احمد العبرة ليست بالترخيص قوي او بالمتوسط  
بل العبرة في تجربة الشخصية و في مصداقية الاشخاص القائمين على شركة لان كانت الشركات لديها تراخيص قوية ونصبت على الناس 
على سبيل المثال شركة worldwidemarkets كان لديها ترخيص بريطاني ومع ذلك نصبت على العملاء. 
اما بخصوص موقع فوركس ارمي فلن تجد هناك شركة تسلم من شكاوى وتقييمات المتناقضة وهدا يحصل بسبب الحرب الباردة بين شركات الفوركس
لان كل شركة تريد ان تجلب العملاء. 
و تبقى التجربة دائما هي خير برهان 
وتحياتي لك اخي

----------


## صدى روحك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عندي حساب في وررلد وايد ماركت وانقطعت عن التداول والعمل مدة كبيرة جدا بسبب ظروف خاصة ... لما رجعت من ثلاثة أسابيع شفت المشاكل ال على الشركة
>  عملت طلب سحب للفلوس وحتى الآن ما رجعت 
> إل عندو خبرة كيف أرجع فلوسي ؟  يساعدني بارك الله فيكم .

 الله يعوض عليك انا راحت لي 12 الاف دولار حاولت اتواصل معهم من 4 شهور ولا حياة لمن تنادي

----------


## amskhz123

لو كانت نصابة ...لاتجهت أولاً للأرض الخصبة للنصب والإحتيال..... العملاء العرب 
سبع سنوات ليس عليها ولا شكوى واحدة
سبع سنوات ليس عندها خدمة للعرب(دعم باللغة العربيه ) ............هههه ..................  مش سائلين
سبع سنوات ... تلفون واحد ما جاني من أحد المسوقين لها ....لأن  ما عندها مسوقين ... على الأقل للعرب
تعاملها مع - باي بال - وما أدراك ما باي بال
أتحدى أي شخص ... أن يأتي بشكوى واحدة  حقيقية حولها
إتقوا الله فينا

----------


## ahmedpro20

> لو كانت نصابة ...لاتجهت أولاً للأرض الخصبة للنصب والإحتيال..... العملاء العرب 
> سبع سنوات ليس عليها ولا شكوى واحدة
> سبع سنوات ليس عندها خدمة للعرب(دعم باللغة العربيه ) ............هههه ..................  مش سائلين
> سبع سنوات ... تلفون واحد ما جاني من أحد المسوقين لها ....لأن  ما عندها مسوقين ... على الأقل للعرب
> تعاملها مع - باي بال - وما أدراك ما باي بال
> أتحدى أي شخص ... أن يأتي بشكوى واحدة  حقيقية حولها
> إتقوا الله فينا

 كلامك صحيح عن شركة اخي
  بس شركة IC Markets تعمل على الانترنت و مع بنك paypal مند 11 سنة وليس سبع سنوات صحيح ان شركات الفوركس التي تتعامل مع بنك paypal في السحب والايداع معدودة على رؤوس الاصابع
اما باقي المئات شركات الفوركس تخشى تعامل مع بنك paypal كما تخشى الغزالة من الاسد 
وتحياتي لك

----------


## kawasaki2

الكثير يظن أنها الشركة المثالية وأنها ترو إي سي إن وأنها وأنها ..
لكن الخطير في الأمر أن هذه الشركة لا تقدم سبوت فوركس حقيقي
فما تقدمه الشركة هو السي إف دي CFD forex
لذا الأفضل هو الابتعاد عنها والبحث عن شركات السبوت فوركس

----------


## amskhz123

هذا الكلام كثير كبير 
لوسمحت  تشرح لنا معنى ((سبوت فوركس))  & ((CFD forex))
لأن أنا حاولت في النت ...فوجدت أن هذا يتعلق بتداول الفروقات 
ونرجو إنك تفهمنا أكثر 
ملاحظة : من 11 سنه (أو 7 سنوات) إعطنا شكوى واحدة (واضحة المعالم و بأنها ليست كيدية)على الشركة
           وأنا عندها سأغلق حسابي الريلي معاها
ودمت بود أخي العزيز

----------


## kawasaki2

> هذا الكلام كثير كبير 
> لوسمحت  تشرح لنا معنى ((سبوت فوركس))  & ((CFD forex))
> لأن أنا حاولت في النت ...فوجدت أن هذا يتعلق بتداول الفروقات 
> ونرجو إنك تفهمنا أكثر 
> ملاحظة : من 11 سنه (أو 7 سنوات) إعطنا شكوى واحدة (واضحة المعالم و بأنها ليست كيدية)على الشركة
>            وأنا عندها سأغلق حسابي الريلي معاها
> ودمت بود أخي العزيز

 السبوت فوركس هو صرف العملات مع التسليم خلال يومي عمل
CFDs هي المضاربة على أسعار العملات بدون شراء حقيقي يعني مجرد قمار وهو محرم في الشريعة طبعا
والشركة لا يوجد عليها أي غبار ما عدا أنها CFDs وليست سبوت
وأرجو منك سؤال الدعم الفني فهم سوف يأكدون لك 
وأتمنى منك أن تغلق حسابك لديهم لهذا السبب وتبحث عن شركات سبوت
وبالتوفيق

----------


## amskhz123

شكراً لرغبتك الطيبة والصادقة  في تحذير الآخرين 
ويا ريت ترشح3 شركات .... ترضى عنها ...من وجهة نظرك
و طبعاً أنت خالي من كل مسئولية أدبية وغير أدبية
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## kawasaki2

> شكراً لرغبتك الطيبة والصادقة  في تحذير الآخرين 
> ويا ريت ترشح  3 شركات .... ترضى عنها ...من وجهة نظرك
> و طبعاً أنت خالي من كل مسئولية أدبية وغير أدبية
> مع الشكر والتقدير

 يمكنك التداول مع شركات currenex فهي حقيقية, ادخل موقعهم بالنت واضغط على brokers سوف تظهر الشركات التي تقدم الخدمة للمتداولين
واذا أردت شركة للعملات الحقيقية بمبالغ صغيرة فأنصحك بشركة fxopen فهم أيضا حقيقيون

----------


## amskhz123

مع الشكر والتقدير الصادقين أخي العزيز

----------


## ahmedpro20

> يمكنك التداول مع شركات currenex فهي حقيقية, ادخل موقعهم بالنت واضغط على brokers سوف تظهر الشركات التي تقدم الخدمة للمتداولين
> واذا أردت شركة للعملات الحقيقية بمبالغ صغيرة فأنصحك بشركة fxopen فهم أيضا حقيقيون

  

> الكثير يظن أنها الشركة المثالية وأنها ترو إي سي إن وأنها وأنها ..
> لكن الخطير في الأمر أن هذه الشركة لا تقدم سبوت فوركس حقيقي
> فما تقدمه الشركة هو السي إف دي CFD forex
> لذا الأفضل هو الابتعاد عنها والبحث عن شركات السبوت فوركس

  السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم لايوجد على الاطلاق في عالم الفوركس شيء اسمه الفوركس الحقيقي و غير الحقيقي 
لكن يوجد في عالم الفوركس ما يسمى ب Spot Forex اي الفوركس الفوري و شركة IC Markets تقدم خدمة CFD اوعقود مقابل الفورقات في Spot Forex
كما تععل جميع شركات الفوركس على الانترنت دون استتناء و اي شركة تدعي انها لا تعمل ب CFD (عقود مقابل الفورقات) فهي غير صادقة تماما في هده نقطة. 
بالله عليك اخي هل تلاحظ اي فرق عندما تفتح في نفس الوقت صفقة على منصة IC Markets وعلى منصة اي شركة تدعي بانها لا تعمل ب CFD
طبعا الجواب لا.. لن تلاحط اي فرق لانك لا تبيع ولا تشتري شيء ملموس في جميع الشركات الفوركس. 
صحيح ان تداول عقود مقابل الفروقات او ما يختصر ب CFD هو يعتمد بالاساس على المضاربة في الاسعار لكن ليس ابدا مثل القمار كما قلت اخي
 لان المتداول العملات يقوم بتحليل الاسعار على منصة IC Markets و يتتبع الاخبار الاقتصادية و السياسية لكي يتخذ القرار المناسب... هل تستطيع اخي ان تعمل هدا في القمار?? الجواب طبعا لا... لان القمار او الميسر ليس له دراسة ولا تحليل يا اما تخسر او تربح ولهدا السبب حرمه الله عزوجل. 
وتحياتي لك اخي

----------


## kawasaki2

ليس جميع شركات الفوركس تعمل بال CFDs 
وحسب كلام شركة IC Markets فإنه يوجد هناك شركات تقدم spot fx لكن الشركة نفسها أقرت أنها CFDs
ونعم يوجد تأثير للسوق عند التداول بأحجام صغيرة في أزواج العملات ذات السيولة المنخفضة مثل EUR/DKK 
انظر الى هذا الفيديو في اليوتيوب Making a Market on FXOpen ECN 
ستجد أن هناك تأثير للسعر عندما فتح العميل الصفقة ويمكنك اختبارها بنفسك

----------


## kawasaki2

التداول بال CFDs هو مثل القمار تماما
حتى لو كان يعتمد على التحليل والدراسة وليس المصادفة واللعب
أما عن سبب تحريم القمار فهذا ليس مكانه هنا وبالنسبة لل CFDs فهي محرمة بفتاوى العلماء

----------


## ahmedpro20

> ليس جميع شركات الفوركس تعمل بال CFDs 
> وحسب كلام شركة IC Markets فإنه يوجد هناك شركات تقدم spot fx لكن الشركة نفسها أقرت أنها CFDs
> ونعم يوجد تأثير للسوق عند التداول بأحجام صغيرة في أزواج العملات ذات السيولة المنخفضة مثل EUR/DKK 
> انظر الى هذا الفيديو في اليوتيوب Making a Market on FXOpen ECN 
> ستجد أن هناك تأثير للسعر عندما فتح العميل الصفقة ويمكنك اختبارها بنفسك

 شركة ايسي ماركيتس اخي لن تقول لك يوجد ولا يوجد شركات سبوت فوركس المزعومة. 
انا قلت ان شركة IC Markets تقدم خدمة CFD في Spot Forex اي في الفوركس الفوري ولا يوجد فوركس حقيقي وغير حقيقي
كلمة Spot تعني فوري وليس حقيقي... كلمة spot fx تعني الفوركس الفوري وليس الفوركس الحقيقي. 
كلمة spot fx او الفوركس الفوري يعني كل شيء يتم فوريا على المنصة.  
هل يتم كل شي فوريا على منصة IC Markets و منصات شركات التي تزعم انها ليست CFD الجواب طبعا نعم
ادا ما الفرق بين هده وتلك... لا يوجد اي فرق ولا يوجد اي تأثير... انا اتداول على 30 زوج في هده شركة منذ ما يقارب 4 سنوات ولم الاحظ اي فرق ولا اي تأثير يذكر
بل بالعكس احقق فيها ارباح واسحبها بكل اريحية ولله الحمد.  اخي انت تعلم جيدا ان 99 في المائة من شركات الفوركس الموجودة على ساحة الانترنت تصرح و تعمل ب CFDs وليست شركة IC Markets وحدها فقط التي تعمل ب CFDs... لكن اخي انت دائما تضع اصبعك فقط على شركة IC Markets كانها الواحدة التي تعمل ب CFDs... لمادا هدا الاجحاف و عدم الانصاف من طرفك في حق شركة IC Markets ??? 
اما عن الفيديو فهو مجرد ترويج لشركة FXOpen من طرف صاحب الفديو لا اكثر.
اما عن تشبيهك CFDs بانه مثل القمار حتى لو كان يعتمد على التحليل والدراسة فهدا شأنك يخصك وحدك اخي... وكل انسان اكرمه الله بالعقل لكي يميز بين الامور. 
اما عن الفقهاء تراث الاسلامي انهم حرموا CFD و الفوركس بصفة عامة فانا لا اقتنع بهده الفتاوى في مثل هده الامور لانهم دائما يرجحون كفة تحريم في اي شيء يتعلق بالربح من الانترنت و الاستفادة من تكنولوجيا الحديثة  و معظم هؤلاء الشيوخ الفيقه لا يجدون حتى ظغط على زر تشغيل الحاسوب... فكيف ان يفهموا في امور تكنولوجيا الحديثة... هدا لا يعني إساءة لهؤلاء الفقهاء لكن هدا هو واقعهم الحالي المر للاسف شديد. 
و تحياتي للجميع

----------


## kawasaki2

يا أخي العزيز شركات spot fx يعملون بنظام ادارة المخاطر فيما بينهم وبين السوق
فيقوموا بعمل تحوط أو hedge للصفقات الكبيرة لعملائها بمعنى يرسلوها لطرف اخر في السوق, فبهذه الطريقة تُجبر الشركة للدخول الى الفوركس الفعلي
فأنا لا أحب أن اسحب أرباحي إلا من الصفقات الكبيرة دون الصغيرة 
أما تجارة ال CFDs فجميع الأعضاء يعلمون أنها محرمة لأنه لا يوجد هناك شراء وبيع لسلعة حقيقية

----------


## kawasaki2

وبالنسبة للفيديو فهو حقيقي وليس ترويج للشركة
لأن شركة fxopen تعطي أصحاب حسابات ال ECN الحق في أن يكونوا صانع للسعر أو آخذ للسعر
فاذا رفعت الشركة أمر معلق لعميل عندها الى السوق فهنا أصبح العميل صانع للسعر
وكثير من الشركات تبقي الأوامر المعلقة في سيرفراتها الخاصة وعندما يصل السعر اللحظي للسوق لنفس سعر الأمر المعلق للعميل يرسلونه للسوق 
مثال: نفترض أنك عميل لشركة fxopen 
وفتحت limit order لعملة eur/usd على سعر 1,1800 وكان سعر السوق عند فتح الأمر المعلق 1,1700
الان يجب أن تنتظر حتى يصل سعر السوق الى 1,1800 حتى تتفعل الصفقة
مثل شركة fxopen ترسل هذا الأمر المعلق الى السوق قبل أن يتم تفعيل الصفقة
أما باقي الشركات تحتفظ بالأمر المعلق على سيرفراتها الخاصة حتى يصل سعر السوق اليها ثم ترسلها للسوق 
وسوف تجد هذا في نص اتفاقية فتح حساب ECN أو كما يسمونها , 
وهو أيضا مضمون الفيديو

----------


## SILVER.HAWK

:013:

----------


## SILVER.HAWK

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40293.html 
لاحظوا مسوق للشركه كان اسمه poory 
فوريكس بيس ارمي من سنه 2012  اثبتوا النصب بمبلغ 42 الف دولار  و82%  من التصويتات اكدت انها نصابه  https://www.forexpeacearmy.com/commu...pen-com.20612/ 
اجمل شيء في نصب fxopen  هي ترخيصها الذي تحول من موريشيوس الى جزيره نيفيس ههههههههه 
اين تقع جزيره نيفيز 
وهل fxopen لديها  cdf   ??  https://www.fxopen.com/en/trading-ac...rading-account 
,وانظروا ماذا تقول الشركه الحقيقيه في الرابط اعلاه

----------


## SILVER.HAWK

العضو    kawasaki2    
من فمك ادينك 
بطل تسويق واتقي الله  في اموال الناس

----------


## kawasaki2

المطلوب من الأعضاء أن يبتعدوا عن شركات ال CFDs ويتجهوا الى شركات ال spot fx
فكل واحد حر في أي شركة سيختار, لكن يجب أن يتأكد أنها spot وليس cfds

----------


## kawasaki2

> العضو    kawasaki2    
> من فمك ادينك 
> بطل تسويق واتقي الله  في اموال الناس 
> ابو fxopen على ابو icmarkets على ابو كل الشركات  على ابو السوق

 الضغط على زر specifications على الميتاتريدر  ليس دليل يثبت أنه فوركس أو cfds
 وكنت مخطئا عندما كتبته
الدليل أصعب مما توقعت

----------


## SILVER.HAWK

> الضغط على زر specifications على الميتاتريدر  ليس دليل يثبت أنه فوركس أو cfds
>  وكنت مخطئا عندما كتبته
> الدليل أصعب مما توقعت

    ههههههههههههههههههههه 
فقط fxopen  دليلها  ملموووووس  هااااااا  هههههههههههههههه   ملعون شيطان ههههههههههههههههههههه 
fxopen تبعث الصفقات للسوق هااااااااااااااا

----------


## kawasaki2

شركة ic markets تصرح أنها cfds واذهب وتحدث مع الشات في موقعهم
وأما شركة fxopen فأثبتوا أنهم spot fx بالفيديو وبشروط فتح الحساب وبتصريحهم بذلك
أما اذا كنت لا تثق في كلامي أو في شركة fxopen فيمكنك اختيار شركة ثالثة من اختيارك تصرح بأنها spot fx

----------


## ahmedpro20

> يا أخي العزيز شركات spot fx يعملون بنظام ادارة المخاطر فيما بينهم وبين السوق
> فيقوموا بعمل تحوط أو hedge للصفقات الكبيرة لعملائها بمعنى يرسلوها لطرف اخر في السوق, فبهذه الطريقة تُجبر الشركة للدخول الى الفوركس الفعلي
> فأنا لا أحب أن اسحب أرباحي إلا من الصفقات الكبيرة دون الصغيرة  أما تجارة ال CFDs فجميع الأعضاء يعلمون أنها محرمة لأنه لا يوجد هناك شراء وبيع لسلعة حقيقية

  هههههههههه الان لم يعود عندك CFDs قمار الان محرم لأنه لا يباع و لا يشتراء كسلعة حقيقية هههههههه... 
هل انت تبيع وتشتري سلعة حقيقية في شركة fxopen النصابة التي تروج لها. انت هدفك ليس الحلال او الحرام بل هدفك هو ترويج للشركة نصصصابة مند زمان 
اشكر الاخ الكريم SILVER.HAWK  الدي فضح امرك

----------


## kawasaki2

هل تريد الكسب الحلال أم الحرام  
فالحق واضح جلي, وأرجو من الأعضاء تحري الحلال في شركات spot fx والبعد عن شركات cfds
هداكم الله يا إخواني للحق

----------

